# Piaget's first B match today - wish us luck!



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Piaget and I are heading out the door to get over to a B Match. This will be his very first competition. I'm not even positive we can enter because the people weren't very clear about the information except for the time. LOL!

I'm going to take my camera, but I'm going alone. Brandy is planning to meet us there, so hopefully she can get a photo of the little guy strutting his stuff.

Just in case we can't get anything there, I took a photo after he was groomed to get in the car for the drive. Here's the little guy at 5 months old.



Wish us luck. He showed me a new side of himself this week in conformation training, and he can be a stinker. Cute, but determined! I am hoping to be able to get some other shoes on besides tennis shoes too, but I don't know if the bandage on my toe will allow it. This should be interesting!

And *Jillee & Megan*, Piaget & I wish you lots of luck this weekend too. Go Havs!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

GOOD LUCK KIMBERLY AND PIAGET!!! Oh my gosh....he's adorable!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He looks so grown up! From seeing him so little, it is awesome to see the transformation! Good luck Piaget and strut your stuff handsome!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

He's adorable! Go show 'em your stuff, big boy!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My doesn't he look all grown up! What a sweetheat. Good luck!!

Susan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Good luck, let us know how he does!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How cute - Good luck!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Kimberly best of luck!!!!!! He's turned out to be quite the handsome fellow, although he's been adorable since birth!

Big hugs,

Kristin


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Oops I posted twice


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Good luck Kimberly and Piaget! He is such a handsome boy and I'm sure he will be great!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go Piaget!! Strut your stuff and make your mamma proud!! That photo is adorable. It's going to be exciting and nerve-wracking, no doubt. 

Can't wait to hear how it goes. Take care of that foot, Kimberly!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good luck Kimberly and Piaget! He looks so grown up! all groomed and perfect... let us know how it goes. Missy


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Piaget looks so handsome.  I can't believe what a big boy he is already!!
Good luck to you guys today.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck, Piaget! 

Best,
Poornima & Benji


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Good luck at the match!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Good luck Kimberly & Piaget, have fun today.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Best of luck to you both! I hope you both strut well!! Piaget is so handsome! I was shocked to see how much he's changed!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a handsome boy Kimberly!I hope you do not hurt your toe anymore!

I was going to say "break a leg"
but I think you already have a toe broke!ound:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Good luck. Let us know how you make out and we love pictures.......


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Good luck Kimberly! What a gorgeous photo... So cute!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck Kimberly and Piaget!!
We know you can do it!!!:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: 
PS-Kimberly--Hope your foot is better!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Good luck at the match! I hope someone is nice enough to take pictures for the forum! Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Good luck, Kimberly and Piaget!

I hope you aren't in too much pain as you go around the ring!
Post photos and let us know how it went!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You guys have a lot of power in your luck. It was A-W-E-S-O-M-E!

Piaget took the Breed! (OK, that wasn't a very big brag because he was the only Havanese there.)

So, he went back in for the Toy Group, and much to my surprise, he got a Group 1! (He won the whole Toy Group.) So, we had to stick around for all the other Groups to finish and went back in for Best in Match.

I didn't think we stood a chance at that point. He was so little next to the big dogs in there. The judge took her time and evaluated each dog carefully, and we were last, so we didn't seem to get much of a look. As we went around for the last go-round, she pointed to us and called "Best in Match!" That was so wonderful.

Piaget's daddy did the same thing. He went out for his first B Match and won Best in Match, too. I didn't know that until afterwards. Like father, like son.

All of the other exhibitors, stewards and judges were wonderful. All offered congratulations as we left the ring (how nice of them!) and many were asking about him and several asked to hold him. I got a lot of "cute butt" and "what a wiggle when he walks" type of comments. I can't really see his rear from my end of the lead, so I'm going to have to get someone to videotape it.

Brandy and her kids showed up too. Piaget LOVED her kids! He was just sure they came to see him! It was really nice to meet her and have some other Havanese people there. Thanks Brandy!

I'll post a picture with his ribbons in a bit.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats you two!

Not bad with a sprained foot Kimberly! Hopefully there is a BIS in his future too!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Kimberly, It was really nice to meet you and Piaget today. Im glad I made it down and just in time to see you go in the ring! Piaget is such a doll! And what stud! He walked away with it all! I wish I would have known you needed a camera person. I would have done that for. But I didnt know. I would have liked to stay a bit longer and pick your brain some but my kids were getting antsy as you saw. Oh well, maybe we can meet up again soon.CONGRATULATIONS!!!
~Brandy


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

WELL DONE!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!.... Kimberly & Piaget. What a day of excitment for you:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks DAJsMom! That was a treat I never thought I'd get. What a special memory!

Oh Amanda, I don't know about that. I don't even dare think of such things. Yikes!

Brandy, it was no problem at all. By the time you arrived, I didn't even think of the camera again. I was kicking myself for not getting Piaget with that Beardie puppy with the same markings though (even the silver eye mask). My foot was aching after that last part, so when your kids were ready to leave, it gave me a good excuse to hit the road too! Maybe you can take some of Piaget's luck and give it to your husband for tomorrow. No t-bones!

Havjump, yes, definitely a day of excitement! 

The judge left the ring right away, so we did photos with Piaget & his ribbons as soon as we got home. Piaget was a little excited to see his human daddy, so we didn't get a good stack. He is stretched out in one, razzing his dad in another, and sitting in the last one. Silly boy.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

OMG! That one of him sticking his tung out...too cute! He's saying "See mom I told you so, I told you I could run with the big boys and come out on top!"


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! Double and triple WOW!!!







Piaget, you rock, little man! :whoo:









The pics are fantastic, Kimberly! I LOVE the little tongue sticking out! lol Very nice day for you and Paiget. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Kimberly, I showed Taylor all your ribbons and her mouth dropped "Ahhh, she won all those today?! They're beautiful!" Now she is really hooked. She is going to go with me to the classes and watch and learn, we'll see how good she is... She's got Trixie out tying to get her to stack, too cute... lots of licky's!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so impressed! Way to go piaget! :cheer2: Strut that little Hava Hiney! 
Kimberly, you must've been dying on that foot! Did you stay in your sneakers, or brave a shoe change? Rufus says to give Piaget High 4's! Way to go Bro! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Brandy, once she starts learning what the judges want to see, she'll start having fun presenting Trixie (or whichever dog she shows). Maybe she can come an assist me ringside one time. We'll have to talk about it when there is a show that is convenient for you two.

Marj, many thanks! I sure appreciate you!

Christy, thanks! I did try to put my dog show shoes on, but they are so snug that it was definitely not going to work for anything more than 3 or 4 steps. I put on some light sneakers instead and looked a bit odd with a blouse and khakis, but no one has ever accused dog show people of being fashionable in the shoe area (much to Melissa's dismay, I'm sure). I actually did fine most of the time in the ring until the very end. I stepped in a hole and just stressed it a little bit. I'm icing it now. 
I thought of the Exquisite Litter on the way home... I'm going to take this win as a sign of what I knew they were (are!).  Hugs & kisses to Rufus from me. Piaget says he gets a razzberry just like he gave his dad.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

oh yah... I hope some of his luck can rub off on him. No more T-Bones, Please!!! and dont forget to TLC that toe. Im going to try to show up at the races early and stop in on the fields to see what's left going on (as long as I can keep Taylor out of the shops) she is such a girly girl. For her 7th birthday she asked to be taken to the mall for the whole day on a spending spree. YAH RIGHT!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Christy, thanks! I did try to put my dog show shoes on, but they are so snug that it was definitely not going to work for anything more than 3 or 4 steps. I put on some light sneakers instead and looked a bit odd with a blouse and khakis, but no one has ever accused dog show people of being fashionable in the shoe area (much to Melissa's dismay, I'm sure). I actually did fine most of the time in the ring until the very end. I stepped in a hole and just stressed it a little bit. I'm icing it now.
> I thought of the Exquisite Litter on the way home... I'm going to take this win as a sign of what I knew they were (are!).  Hugs & kisses to Rufus from me. Piaget says he gets a razzberry just like he gave his dad.


Kimberly, you always look fabulous! I really doubt anyone gave your shoes a second thought. I hope you didn't set yourself back in healing time for your foot! Razzberries right back atcha from your older brother! :croc:


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

"Brandy, once she starts learning what the judges want to see, she'll start having fun presenting Trixie (or whichever dog she shows). Maybe she can come an assist me ringside one time. We'll have to talk about it when there is a show that is convenient for you two"
that would be great. Im sure she would love it.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, Kimberly what exciting news! Piaget is headed for stardom!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh. My. Gosh.!!







This is terrific news, Kimberly! A *HUGE* Congratulations to you and Piaget! I just had to check in before heading to bed tonight to see how he did. I told you that boy was a winner. Of course, I think all your dogs are winners. I love the picture of him with his tongue out. You always said a pup with attitude makes a good show dog.:biggrin1: Take care of your foot and give Piaget hugs from Maddie and me!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Kimberly and Piaget!!! :clap2:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly & Piaget!

Congratulations!!! What a way to go first time around and what beautiful ribbons! Piaget has grown into such a handsome little guy...actually he has grown quiet a bit too! I am so excited for you both and your win!! Yeah! Piaget!! :first: 

Libby & Kohana

P.S. I feel so for your toe as it is such a long healing process isn't it! Take care with your foot


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly & Piaget!

Congratulations!!! What a way to go first time around and what beautiful ribbons! Piaget has grown into such a handsome little guy...actually he has grown quiet a bit too! I am so excited for you both and your win!! Yeah! Piaget!! :first: 

Libby & Kohana

P.S. I feel so for your toe as it is such a long healing process isn't it! Take care with your foot


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations you two, what a way to go on your fist time out. This is going to be so exciting after watching him grow up after his birth and now we get to watch him climb his way to a champion, thank for sharing Kimberly.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wow he looks so big all of a sudden hahaha!!
Last time I saw a picture of him, he was still a bouncing puppy!! hahaha

Good luck!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures. What a good looking pup!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome! Congratulations Kimberly and Piaget. I can't believe how mature (and incredibly good looking) Piaget looks. My Nico is 5 months old today, and he looks like a disheveled child compared to that handsome manly man Piaget. How do you get Piaget to stack so nicely and pose for his picture?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:first: Kimberly and Piaget:first:
Congrats to you........:clap2:

The pictures are just fabulous!You always look so pretty and put together...I'm jealous!Even with a broken toe!Piaget is a very handsome guy...it is great fun to see him from birth to now starting his championship.Thanks for sharing that all with us.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Congratulations to Piaget and Kimberly from Cheryl, Roxie and Brutus!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

YEAH, CONGRATS KIMBERLY!!! I knew he was a winner from the beginning. I predict like I did when he was 8 weeks old, that he will finish quickly! 

I LOVE HIM!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

AMAZING how much he looks like Bugsy, wow!!! Sure can tell they are related. Ok, in this picture Bugsy had just finished rubbing his face all over the floor, so he isn't looking his best!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cute guy you have Kathy!That is Bugsy?He doesn't look like Julia's Bugsy---but he does look like Piaget!ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wahhhhhoooo!!! that is quite an accompishment. And he is just stunning. way to go K and P. Just curious? do you always call him Piaget or do you have nickname?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He is always Piaget. 
I have called him Pee-uh-jay-jay a couple of times, but my daughter gets irritated because it sounds too much like Oprah's slang "vuh-jay-jay." My husband sometimes calls him "P.B. 'n J.J."

Thanks guys! We're still enjoying the moment. 

Kathy, Bugsy & Piaget need to have some playtime together!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly and Piaget. You must be on cloud nine.

Way to go.:whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly and Piaget. Great news! I love the photos with his ribbon. He's a looker! The ladies better watch out when he grows up.

Kathy, your Bugsy is adorable.

Susan


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Way to go Kimberly and Piaget!!!!!
Amazing job!

Kim


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow! Congrats to both Kimberly and Piaget for such an amazing win! I love the ribbon pictures... especially the one with Piaget blowing a razzie to his dad. He needs to learn a little more respect that one!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

_Wow, lookit all those ribbons! Congrats, Kimberly and Piaget!_ :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a fantastic debut! Congratulations Kimberly and Piaget! I loved all his pictures but the one with his tongue out is espeically cute. 

Kathy, your Bugsy is very cute. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Way to go Piaget!!!!! He looked so cute in all his pictures. I liked the one where his tongue was sticking out a little.!!!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Kimberly and Piaget! So exciting. He's gorgeous. Love that tongue sticking out, personality plus.:biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats to Kimberly and Piaget! eace: :whoo:


----------



## BrodysMom (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Kimberly: I'm not too familiar with dog competitions but you definitely have a beautiful and spirited pup there in Piaget. Congratulations on your win! Sorry to hear you've hurt your toe - hope it heals up quickly. It's really fun to see pics of the dogs and their Moms- you both look great in the photos! Joyce


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations Kimberly and Piaget!! What a gorgeous pup


----------

